# Good problem to have



## Chisox2335 (Apr 17, 2016)

My wife and I are planning to head to Africa. Haven't decided on August or end of October yet. I expressed my concern that the 5d4 might not be available until October which wouldn't work and I might have to spend a bunch more and get the 1dx2 as I didn't want to spend $2200 on 5d3 at this point. She asked why I wouldn't just buy the 1dx2 in the first place if that's the better camera. 

So I ask, is there any reason I'd want the 5d4 over the 1dx2?

I currently have a 70d and 6D. I want a second full frame for when I shoot astrophotography so I can have one running time lapse. I would then likely use the 1dx2/5d4 and the 70d for when I shoot wildlife and birds in flight. 

Should I wait until the 5d4 is announced to buy the 1dx2? Obviously if we go in August the 5d4 is excluded


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 17, 2016)

_"So I ask, is there any reason I'd want the 5d4 over the 1dx2?"_

Size.
Weight.
Cost

Purchase
Battery
CFast
Megapixels.
Silent shutter.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 17, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> _"So I ask, is there any reason I'd want the 5d4 over the 1dx2?"_
> 
> Size.
> Weight.
> ...



Fair points, I put battery grips on all my bodies, prefer the size and balance it gives so the difference is about 13 oz vs a gripped 5d4 (assuming body weight is comparable to a 5d3). 

One 1dx2 battery is a little more than 2 lpe6ns, so not concerned there. 

Cfast is way more than CF but was thinking I'll have one cfast and a few cf for now then get more cfast as they get cheaper. So I agree here for sure

Almost never use silent shutter on either camera today. Not sure just how much louder the 1dx2 would be. 

I do have a 500mm Mkii which would benefit from the 1dx2.


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 17, 2016)

Chisox2335 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > _"So I ask, is there any reason I'd want the 5d4 over the 1dx2?"_
> ...



I'd happily put money on 5D4 using CFast+CF.

I don't think 4k will work, or at least not well, with CF, so one less difference... IMHO

Another option: rent 1dXII


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 17, 2016)

1DX has a much noisier shutter than the 5D cameras. Even the so-called "silent mode" on 1DX still looks like the sound of a shotgun being cocked.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 17, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> Chisox2335 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Tell that to 1DC owners! There is no way on earth the 5D MkIV will have 4k in C-log, it has been proven that good quality 4k can be captured with CF cards.


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 17, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Chisox2335 said:
> ...



I didn't know, duly noted. thanks


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 17, 2016)

It will definitely be used 98%+ of the time for stills. I just don't find myself shooting much video except for the occasional weird thing to document it for fun. 

Obviously for BIF it doesn't matter much with shutter noise but is it really so loud it would scare away animals?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 17, 2016)

Chisox2335 said:


> It will definitely be used 98%+ of the time for stills. I just don't find myself shooting much video except for the occasional weird thing to document it for fun.
> 
> Obviously for BIF it doesn't matter much with shutter noise but is it really so loud it would scare away animals?


I do not have a 1DX myself, but I heard some in the hands of photojournalists, and the sound seems scary in a quiet environment. I believe skittish animals may be scared when less than 5 meters from the camera. Listen to youtube videos to compare.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 17, 2016)

Perhaps you want to re asses your main priority, the 1Dx II versus the 5DMK IV are different beasts in most every way.

With a 1 Series camera you have a Body that's as dust & water proof as you can achieve short of an underwater housing, the 5 Series can't compare. So for the dusty, sometimes wet conditions of wildlife shooting, the 1 Series has to be the way to go.

If weight is a concern, don't get a 1 Series body.

If Money is a sticking point, don't get a 1 Series body.

If you want to shoot BIF, Cheetahs doing 100KPH @ 12/14fps, use your gear without worry in torrential downpour, dust storm, knock the crap out of it, get a 1 Series body.

If any of the above are not on your priority list get a 5 Series body.

I've used both the 1Dx & 5DMK III Bodies since release, I rarely use the 5 DMK III Bodies for anything any more, in fact I have 2 I need to sell, cheap (2 x 1Dx bodies also to sell, cheap) need to make room for the 1Dx II bodies, and I won't be replacing the 5DMK III, I have the 5DsR and it fills the slot where needed.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 17, 2016)

I skimmed the comments but I didn't see anyone mention the fact that the 5DIV hasn't been announced yet. There is no guarantee even if announced in August you might not be able to get a copy in your hands by end of October. It seems pointless to gamble on this new release. Maybe plan on renting a 1DX or 1DXii for your trip and save the purchase decision for when the 5DIV is actually announced, released and tested?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 17, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I do not have a 1DX myself, but I heard some in the hands of photojournalists, and the sound seems scary in a quiet environment. I believe skittish animals may be scared when less than 5 meters from the camera. Listen to youtube videos to compare.



I do have a 1DX (since Nov 2013) and yes it makes quite a racket - especially in "Machine Gun" mode. It certainly attracts a lot of attention for humans! Wildlife doesn't seem to care in the slightest. I don't know about other situations as I rarely shoot anything but wildlife and they just don't care - so neither do I


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2016)

1DX II seems quieter than the 1D X


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 17, 2016)

eml58 said:


> Perhaps you want to re asses your main priority, the 1Dx II versus the 5DMK IV are different beasts in most every way.
> 
> With a 1 Series camera you have a Body that's as dust & water proof as you can achieve short of an underwater housing, the 5 Series can't compare. So for the dusty, sometimes wet conditions of wildlife shooting, the 1 Series has to be the way to go.
> 
> ...



Cheetahs and BIF are w definite yes. I photograph bald eagles every winter and get frustrated by the buffer/FPS on my 70d although it's served me well for what it is


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 17, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> Chisox2335 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Considered renting but would cost about $800 for a 1dx I'm sure a 1dx2 will be north of $1000


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 17, 2016)

j-nord said:


> I skimmed the comments but I didn't see anyone mention the fact that the 5DIV hasn't been announced yet. There is no guarantee even if announced in August you might not be able to get a copy in your hands by end of October. It seems pointless to gamble on this new release. Maybe plan on renting a 1DX or 1DXii for your trip and save the purchase decision for when the 5DIV is actually announced, released and tested?



Agree. That's what got me in this predicament to begin with lol


----------



## zim (Apr 17, 2016)

Man your wife says why don't you just get a 1dx2 and your asking a bunch of strangers on the internet what to do!! .
Luck sod, have a great trip! ;D


----------



## tpatana (Apr 18, 2016)

Haven't heard anyone regret 1DX, and would be assuming same goes for 1DX2.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 18, 2016)

zim said:


> Man your wife says why don't you just get a 1dx2 and your asking a bunch of strangers on the internet what to do!! .
> Luck sod, have a great trip! ;D



Agreed! Number one reasons to get the 1DX Mark II now? 

3. Because you have the money to spare.
2. It will be available.
1. Your wife is very sweet to you and says it is okay.    Fortunate man.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 18, 2016)

zim said:


> Man your wife says why don't you just get a 1dx2 and your asking a bunch of strangers on the internet what to do!! .
> Luck sod, have a great trip! ;D



Hahahaha!


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 18, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Man your wife says why don't you just get a 1dx2 and your asking a bunch of strangers on the internet what to do!! .
> ...



Good call CFB


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 18, 2016)

zim said:


> Man your wife says why don't you just get a 1dx2 and your asking a bunch of strangers on the internet what to do!! .
> Luck sod, have a great trip! ;D



+1. You have time. Try the 1DX II in the store first and see if it is a good match for you to use as a primary camera. For an expected rental price of 800-1000, you're better off buying and and selling it after your trip/after the 5DIV comes out. If you prefer what the 5DIV offers, then you're out the "cost" of the rental but had one to use for several months (much longer than the rental period for the trip). And if you decide to keep it, then you found the best camera for you and you got to use it when it counted most -- on your big trip.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 18, 2016)

If you can afford it the 1DX II would be the way to go.
If you can afford it CF fast and Batteries are only a relatively minor expense.
With dust and potentially heavy rain (depending on time of year) the best weather sealing you can get may be an advantage. The low light advantage the camera brings would be very useful as the animals can be captured in low light.
Just make sure you have the glass to go with it to maximise it's potential.
If you pair it with a 70-300 F4-F5.6 III you'd be wasting your time
Why wouldn't you pick a 1DX II.
Weight would be one reason. Every gram/ounce matters in the heat and holding it for potentially hours through the roof of a jeep.
Noise of the 1DX II doesn't matter at all. All the big game wouldn't be concerned by it in the slightest. What I found strange is how much they ignore humans. They look right past you..
It's an amazing experience and so beautiful.
Just bring a big light scarf/wrap to put around you head to keep off the Tsetse Fly.
In Sub Saharan Africa this is the biggest annoyance. It may not be a factor where you are going


----------



## TAW (Apr 18, 2016)

#1) Be thankful you have such a wonderful wife  
#2) Be thankful you have such a wonderful wife  
#3) Be thankful you have such a wonderful wife  

My personal experience is once I had a 1 Series body, I rarely picked up the 5 series body. With that said, I don't mind the size or weight, the cost difference is not that significant after figuring out how long the camera will last and resale value (maybe $50 month - probably less), and the megapixels and silent shutter are more then adequate for me... So the negatives for me aren't significant and there are a lot of positives. It all depends on how those negatives will impact you.

Have a wonderful trip!
tom


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> If you can afford it the 1DX II would be the way to go.
> If you can afford it CF fast and Batteries are only a relatively minor expense.
> With dust and potentially heavy rain (depending on time of year) the best weather sealing you can get may be an advantage. The low light advantage the camera brings would be very useful as the animals can be captured in low light.
> Just make sure you have the glass to go with it to maximise it's potential.
> ...



I would pair it with my 500mm f4 Mkii or the 100-400 mkii. 

I'd be more concerned with leopards, hyenas, birds as far as shutter noise is concerned


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 19, 2016)

It wouldn't bother Leopards or Hyenas.
I don't recall birds being much of an issue either but they may be more sensitive.
The animals tend to ignore humans.
Leopards are beautiful animals. A bit harder to find than other cats.
They camouflage well up a tree but well worth finding .
The Cheetahs are best for action. They really are very fast.
Lions come across as very lazy - especially the men.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> It wouldn't bother Leopards or Hyenas.
> I don't recall birds being much of an issue either but they may be more sensitive.
> The animals tend to ignore humans.
> Leopards are beautiful animals. A bit harder to find than other cats.
> ...


A couple shots from my first safari


----------

